
Linux firewalls: what you need to know about iptables and firewalld - dlanced
https://opensource.com/article/18/9/linux-iptables-firewalld
======
LinuxBender
The first thing I do on any server is mask firewalld and enable the legacy
iptables service. Servers do not need firewalld and many other laptop features
implemented under systemd.

